# Puppy getting car sick..please help



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

We have a 14 wk old GSD that gets car sick. We even wait a while after he eats to take him..we want to get it under control so in the future it won't happen. Any tips on what works???


----------



## gardenrose (Nov 2, 2009)

First question how far can he go before he gets sick?

My Raja could only make it about 2 miles, even if she had nothing to eat she could produce yellow bile. I started out taking her for a ride around the block(.5 miles) every day for a week, then around 2 blocks the short way, then around 2 blocks the long way, and just keep adding blocks each week. We are now up to about 4 miles and still working on it. She has not gotten car sick on these short trips. 

Some dogs will get sick as soon as they get in the car or when you start the car.
in that case, start with just sitting in the car for 5 or 10 min. at a time, with the engine running, and slowly add time each week. If he gets sick drop back time or distance until he can go without getting sick.

Hope this helps

Rose


----------



## Tiberius Rex (Mar 16, 2010)

My puppy used to get really car sick too. Just sitting inside a car would drive him nuts and within five minutes, he'd start vomiting. 

I tried sitting in a car with him to get him used to it, but he'd just go crazy and climb all over the place. Like this:








After a week, he was still going crazy. 

What really worked for me was crating him on car rides. I set the plastic crate in the living room and gave him treats in there. So when I moved the crate into the car, he would walk into the crate on his own and lie down during car rides. There was some howling during the first time but that didn't last very long. Now, I can leave the crate door open and he can decide if he wants to lie down beside his crate in the backseat or if he wants to climb in and ride in his crate.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

:rofl:^^^^^


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Mind did too. He finally outgrew it. I always associated the ride with something positive. Also used non-drowsey dramamine. It worked for me. Also you can try ginger. I never did but have heard it works for some.


----------



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

The ride home from the breeder when he was 7 weeks went great but he was also asleep, then the second ride he got sick after about 15 minutes. The most previous ride he got sick sooner. We don't really travel far, but he starts classes tomorrow...the place is not too far but I think far enough where he will get sick. Maybe I will try the short rides and make them longer little by little, or the crate. Not sure if the crate will fit in the car is the only problem. Someone else also said they can grow out of it, so I hope that is the case. Thanks guys


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo is the first dog we've ever had who had really bad carsickness. I think Cassidy puked once in the car on a really windy road on the way home from the breeders and that was it. Dena and Keefer never puked in the car, even on Dena's 10 hour drive home from Oregon as a puppy. But Halo puked pretty much every time she got in the car, no matter how short the trip, and she was always crated. She did finally grow out of it, but I can't remember how old she was. I didn't worry about it, I just brought extra towels for her crate.


----------



## dak11 (Mar 12, 2010)

Had a problem with our pup vomiting in car rides. 3 things helped. 

1. We started off giving he no food and then she'd eat when we got to the destination. Then started giving her 25% prior to the ride and the rest afterwards, etc. until she gradually got up to having the full meal prior to the drive.

2. Air flow. Even in the dead of winter I would periodically open the window for her on the ride. Just sticking her nose out for a minute or 2 a couple times during the ride seemed to relax her some and helped.

3. She was getting driven to day care 3-4 times a week so she got a lot of rides to get used to it and over about 2-3 weeks (with the above things) she got to where she is now which is great in the car. Plus she learned that the back seat was hers and that she wasn't allowed up front. Now she just sits in the passenger seat and looks out the window or takes a nap.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

dak11 said:


> Had a problem with our pup vomiting in car rides. 3 things helped.
> 
> 1. We started off giving he no food and then she'd eat when we got to the destination. Then started giving her 25% prior to the ride and the rest afterwards, etc. until she gradually got up to having the full meal prior to the drive.
> 
> ...


I do the same. Management and TIME are key. 

Avoiding car rides entirely is the worst thing of all to do.....


----------

